# Quill lock/clamp for Clausing 8520



## Alcap (Mar 28, 2022)

I need to scribe new marks on the cross slide dial on my bench lathe since I replaced the cross screw with a 5/8-10 .  Plan on setting up the dividing head on the mill but the quill will need to be locked since I plan on using sharp HSS tool , like a threading tool turned sideways. Had 2 small pieces of 1” aluminum that wasn’t quite the same length but close enough to work , ( you can see one side was cut out of square ) trued the sides , drilled , taped counter bored then sandwished a .032 piece of cardboard with the Allen cap screws . Just used a center punch mark along with the tailstock to locate . Drilled and bored to size . Seems to lock well.


----------



## Alcap (Mar 29, 2022)

I milled the clamp so both sides on the rear piece look the same , tried sanding the edges but I think I need finer grit but ok for now . The clamp worked great holding the tool in place while marking the dial . I think I might try putting a slight bevel on the out edge of the dial to remove some of the chamfer to make a bigger area for me to stamp the numbers . I’m thinking 1/8” ? The first picture shows the lathe with the new extension but with the unmarked dial


----------

